# Word Bearers (WIP)



## STATIC (Feb 11, 2008)

Hey guys.
I have been collecting a Word Bearers army for a fairly long time now, and as i already have 2 "main" armies, i am only allowed to purchase a unit after painting the unit before it. (If you follow).

I have been doing a fair bit of painting recently. So the army is starting to move along quite well.
I have a fair few pics to post up over the next few days to get you all up to date on what i have done so far.

Some of you may have seen some of these before in different threads. I just wanted to put them all in the one thread to make it easier for me to update.
So here goes. I hope you enjoy.

Also, any constructive critisism is welcomed.


----------



## uriel ventures (Aug 5, 2008)

these look really good well done personally the silver could be a bit smoother. it is probably the picture but again well done over all +repk:


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

That Lord is excellent. Well done.


----------



## STATIC (Feb 11, 2008)

Seems i forgot to resize my pics and am having trouble posting more.
Bear with me while i get it sorted guys.
I'll have the pics back up soon.


----------



## STATIC (Feb 11, 2008)

Alright!!!
Got my shit together :laugh:

Here are some pics of my first (and only at this point) squad of Word Bearer Marines.

Some of you may remember the last one.
Thanks again to Galahad!!


----------



## omgitsduane (May 14, 2008)

LOL I got one of my plasma gunners with the hand from the havoc missile launcher and hes putting it over the coils in case it overheats. I always had a soft spot for word bearers and these are a good standard. You should invest in some seals or making your own.


----------



## STATIC (Feb 11, 2008)

Here are some pics of some of my lesser demons.

Sorry if the pics are poo.
I am still playing around with lighting and trying to find a good camera. Out of the 3 that i currently possess, my phone is the best one.......


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

Excellent! I like the Korn dude's tongue the way you have it. Looks kind of turquoise-ish to me and really stands out from the red. I also like your icon bearer and that dude with the skull helmet.


----------



## STATIC (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks alot mate.
The tongues were done with a regal blue and then highlighted with a hawk turquoise. So you're spot on!!

The 2 marines you mentioned are my favourites too. But the icon itself needs more work.


----------



## STATIC (Feb 11, 2008)

Here are some pics of the slaves i have done.
I have only painted the three of the 10 that i have so far. There will be a total of 30 of them.


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

Ooh I'm liking these. Keep it up, they're definitely tournament worthy.


----------



## STATIC (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks mate.
I haven't painted anymore of these guys due to work commitments. But i'm itching to get back into them so i can get my Possessed painted.


----------



## Primarch Lorgar (Jul 11, 2009)

what rules do you use for the slaves, impreial gaurd, what?


----------



## STATIC (Feb 11, 2008)

I have given them this stat line.
WS 3, BS -, S3, T3, W1, I3, A2, L7, Sv6+. 5pts per model.
Basic stat IG infantry stat line with 2 additions. The extra attack but the minus in armour as they only wear robes. And of course, they aren't allowed to possess any type of projectile weapon.

They have a sort of synapse rule but are not fearless. They will still run, but will automatically rally if they are within 12" of a HQ unit, or fall back into the 12" radius.

I haven't done any more with this army yet.
So still haven't played it, but the friends i have spoken to about the stat line and special rule are pretty happy with it. As they are the only people the slaves will be played against, that suits me just fine.


----------



## STATIC (Feb 11, 2008)

So. It has been a long time since i have done anything with this army.
But, i have just gotten back into it and plan to get it finished before i go on with any other projects. The old one project at a time deal. I'm not real good at sticking to that, but i will try this time.

So without further delay, here is the latest addition.


----------



## Anensenef (May 24, 2010)

very nice...


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

I would say Word Bearers, EC and DG are among my favorite traitor legions, not in that particular order. Youve done a great job with the Marines. Rep for that.


----------



## Horacus (Oct 5, 2009)

Sweet work on the bearers. ¡All Praises!


----------



## STATIC (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks Guys.
Next on the painting table are my Termies.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Nice work. Very Uniform army. + rep


----------



## ItsPug (Apr 5, 2009)

Lovely Word Bearers, great work, now keep it up!


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Had not seen these before. Fine work on the marines. That rhino is going to be difficult to transport but it looks magnificent. The plasma gunner is very cool.
As for theslaves, the empire flagellants must be one of the best kits available from gw. They look ace.
Rep for the hard work and the good result.


----------



## BearsofLeon (Feb 6, 2010)

I have a small Word Bearer force myself and I must say these are Magnificent. Awesome plasma gunner (he's a frady cat) and the paint job is magnificent.


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

You know that the one slave has a sigmarite symbol on his scythe?

Good work, glad to see that i am not the only one to use flagellants amongst chaos.


----------

